# polaris wont come out of reverse



## gillig1502 (Jun 4, 2011)

i have a 500 polaris sportsman it will not come out of reverse i can push it foward but it will drive in reverse only need some help


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

is the shift linkage moving at the transmission


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Where the shifter linkage goes into the side of the transmission there are a couple of gears in there that wear out and cause it to not want to shift, also check your motor and tranny mounts.


----------



## gillig1502 (Jun 4, 2011)

yes everything moves up to the tranny i will pull that cover and see thanks


----------



## gillig1502 (Jun 4, 2011)

theres no cover on the tranny to look in it goes right into the top of tranny??


----------



## gillig1502 (Jun 4, 2011)

it ended up being the shifter top cover wore so much that the shifter got tight instantly weird but a new top cover fixed the problem


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool


----------

